# Urban life in Lima (Peru)



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## roro987 (Jul 16, 2009)

loook so niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

So nice to see some SUNSHINE! I was beginning to forget what it looked/felt like!


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

I like these pics. Though you mix street life with architecture, parks and roads with lines of buildings, so I cant realize what the city really is.
Inca Kola looks like sunflower oil ;-)


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

nices pictures!! I miss my city...


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII (Nov 3, 2008)

Looks so emotional 
Lima is well-deserved capital for such interesting country


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Nice thread and job Juan please more pics of Lima. Lovely city ...!!!



.


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Very nice pics, Lima looks awesome. Keep posting.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## LAPACHO (Jul 7, 2010)

MU BUENO!!!! Estoy yendo en septiembre y quiero recorrer esos sitios y mas!!
gracias inspiradoras tus fotos!!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

LAPACHO said:


> MU BUENO!!!! Estoy yendo en septiembre y quiero recorrer esos sitios y mas!!
> gracias inspiradoras tus fotos!!


Bienvenido y gracias. Saludos!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice to see some new pics on this thread. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting and also very nice new photos from Lima :cheers:


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

@ParisianGirl: ^^Ok.

Bringing this thread to the top. As you can see Lima has many faces 



Juan1912 said:


>


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

More ...



Juan1912 said:


> No lo creo jajaja


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

:happy:

Any comments??? :uh:


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

The urban life in Lima reminds me Urban life in Brazil haha not everything but many thinhgs.


----------



## thewild2007 (Oct 25, 2007)

A city that shows life is a REAL CITY.
Awesome pics!


----------



## uls09 (Jan 29, 2010)

GREAT!


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

Wow!! really nice!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice Tyrone


----------



## .D. (Apr 8, 2010)

looks like a fun city to visit... btw I love inca kola


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Edited


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

beautiful collection.


----------



## Joás Santos (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice pics!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## NorthWesternGuy (Aug 25, 2005)

It seems that the city is doing it well  Nice pictures, now I want to visit Lima


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice pics kay:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wonderful photos from a wonderful part of the world! Nice scenes. Thanks for sharing. :cheers:


----------



## Mario_Giovannetti (Nov 8, 2009)

I love Peru and I´m a big fan of Peruvian food, especially the ceviche!

Anyway, very nice pictures of Lima. I haven´t been back there in a few years but I´d love to return very very soon.

Keep the pictures coming please.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

(edited)


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Edited


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Edited


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

Great!


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

brazilteen said:


> The urban life in Lima reminds me Urban life in Brazil haha not everything but many thinhgs.


Looks a bit american as well.


----------



## DJDictator (Sep 24, 2009)

could be, but not necesarily the entire city, which is a mix from andean regions and lets say, "the american way of life"



Guaporense said:


> Looks a bit american as well.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Edited


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Edited


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Edited


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

great thread.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

nice city.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Edited


----------



## Joás Santos (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice pics!


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Edited


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Edited


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Edited


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Edited


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

wonderful city I'm really interested to visit it in a few months during july


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Edited


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Edited


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Edited


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

So beautiful. Thank yous so much for the lovely tour of Lima


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Edited


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

More pics from Latinamerican forum ... they're very well kay:



Guns_ said:


> *It's going down tonight in this town,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Guns_ said:


> *They say... this is the city!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lazzy996 (Dec 26, 2010)

Amazing Lima,i didn t have idea that is so pretty,it so lifeful!10/10


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Tyrone, haz tomado el thread de Juan y lo haz convertido en un _pan con mango_. Se que tus intenciones son buenas pero realmente me parece una falta de respeto.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

^^¿cuál es el problema?, no entiendo .... este thread estaba en el olvido y no hay otro thread de Lima en esta sección ¿qué de malo tiene mostrar fotos de varios threads aquí?, total todas son de Lima.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

sebvill said:


> Tyrone, haz tomado el thread de Juan y lo haz convertido en un _pan con mango_. Se que tus intenciones son buenas pero realmente me parece una falta de respeto.


+1


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

(edited)


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Tyrone said:


> ^^-1
> 
> Ok, entiendo yo que más valioso es mantener actualizado este thread que dejarlo que se pierda en el olvido .... en fin, ya veo que hacer la del perro del hortelano es una actitud tan típica de los peruanos hno:
> 
> ...


Muy tarde, ya la cagaste.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice pics of Lima street life.....


----------



## skykings (Jun 29, 2011)

the other part of me is happy to have discovered the awesomeness that is Essie. I bought my first essie nail polish back in April in Bikini So Teeny, and it is still my favorite nail polish and shade to date.

Related items

 Which One For Woman To Take P90x3 Or T25 ?
 P90X3 – Help/FAQs
 Should I or Shouldn’t I Do the P90X3 Workout Schedule?
 Can I repeat P90x 3 times again?
 Do P90x Workouts Can Gain Muscle Mass And Definition?


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Excellent pics of Lima Juan! In the last one you didnt bother to include the Westin :lol:


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

:sleepy:


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

Juan, ésta foto es tuya?









es de un grupo de amigos.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Lima vibes!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

fumakaka


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

claro, son mis amigos, es mas yo estoy en esa foto, que loco no recuerdo a alguien tomando fotos.


Juan1912 said:


> fumakaka


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice updates.....thanks.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

Buenas las fotos !


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)




----------

